# 3" Full exhaust?



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

First off, I just got a 2005 GTO (LS2 M6) and I'm about to jump on full exhaust with an ORH. I'm kinda on a budget and I have seen alot of Pacesetter installs and feel fairly confident in purchasing them, but I don't want a cat back that reduces to 2.5" since the LTs have 3" collectors. Basically, my question is, who makes a cat-back that is ALL 3" and isn't too expensive? Also, loudness is a plus. 

Andrew


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

YouTookMyWaffle said:


> First off, I just got a 2005 GTO (LS2 M6) and I'm about to jump on full exhaust with an ORH. I'm kinda on a budget and I have seen alot of Pacesetter installs and feel fairly confident in purchasing them, but I don't want a cat back that reduces to 2.5" since the LTs have 3" collectors. Basically, my question is, who makes a cat-back that is ALL 3" and isn't too expensive? Also, loudness is a plus.
> 
> Andrew


Isnt gonna run right wont have enough back pressure. A friend of mine did 3 inch on his camaro it was loud and sounded nice but lost power a little backpressure is actually needed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Unless you have a huge CID engine, supercharged or turbo, 3" exhaust is unneeded. If you are on a budget then this is perfect, run what you have or do a muffler/resonator delete to get the noise level to were you want it.


----------

